

Ask HN: Does Android need a system to revoke notifications on other devices? - fudged71

1) Many people use multiple Android devices. 2) Many people download several of the same apps on all their devices, which creates duplicate notifications. 3) Notifications are one of the essential interactions that users have with the operating system. 4) Actions done to notifications aren't reflected across devices or to the web.<p>If I dismiss a notification, should it not also be dismissed on my other Android devices, and also to the web interface of that app?<p>If I tap a notification, should it not also be revoked on the other devices and interfaces associated with that app?<p>Notifications have become so crucial to the Android experience to me. Automation through services like IFTTT/Pushover make life so much easier, and then there are all the email and social networking apps that ping with updates of all kinds. It's become very strange to me that I need to dismiss notifications on my second device which I have already read or acted on.
======
bookwormAT
I agree with this. Right now I have turned off notification sound in my
tablet, so the phone is the only thing that makes noise. But if I receive an
email I still have to dismiss the notification on one device even if I already
dismissed it on another.

